# SwF 601c needle will hit the flat a couple of times then will stop - timing problem?



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if there is anyone in west Texas that has a SWF embroidery machine. I am having trouble with mine and don't want to do to Ft. worth if I don't have to. I think its the hook timing, but I have made many attempts to adjust the hook and tension and I still have the same problem. What is happening is the needle will hit the flat a couple of times then will stop. The display panel says thread break but the needle is still in tact and the thread stays stuck to the needle plate. I looked at a video from SWF on how to adjust the hook timing and I feel I have it right but obviously I don't.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

Good Morning, Ruben.

We are in Burleson, just south of Ft. Worth, and even I hate to take my machine in...LOL!!

Seriously, if you will call SWF Mesa tech support line [866-223-0376], and leave a message with a phone number where they can call you back within 2 hours, that is your best option.

They will always call you back (I know, I've talked to them several times) and they have some really excellent tech support folks over there. I've described problems to them and they have been able to give me solutions over the phone...for FREE...on several occasions.

I'd certainly do this before paying anyone to either come to you or take the machine to FTW.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Rick, I just called them again. I'm sure by now those guys no my voice. I have called them many times in the last 3 months. We purchased a DTG Kiosk also and the past three months have been a learning experience. The reason why I was looking for someone locally because I have already had a phone conversation and with Hook timing I been told that its either you have it lined up or you don't. I looked at the support video over and over and its still not right. I'm tired of dealing with it to be honest. I don't want to pay anyone though. I guess I'm hoping that someone else in west Texas has a SWF Embroidery and wouldn't mind helping me out. After all "Tis the Season". LOL


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Just checking - is the problem with every needle?
Have you double-checked your thread path. I have had the thread unwind from around the thread detecting roller (just under the first tension device), and you keep getting a thread break message. It's not that obvious just looking at the thread, you have to make certain it is going around the roller.
If your needles aren't breaking your timing must be fairly good.
Not sure what you meant by the thread sticking to the needle plate?


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll look at the thread path again.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

rescalona said:


> We purchased a DTG Kiosk also and the past three months have been a learning experience.


Sorry I couldn't be more help. I'm certainly not an embroidery zen master, though, so perhaps somebody else has a better idea.

By the way...give me your impressions of the DTG Kiosk. You like...no like...worth the investment? It's bulk ink, right? Will it print on black? Just curious.

Rick


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. You know my honest opinion of the Kiosk is that its a good machine as long as its working right. The issues that I have had were due to clogged print heads. The first head was damaged in training. (not my fault) the second Head was damaged by me for letting it sit too long between jobs(bout a week). I don't regret the purchase. After a few months of learning how "not" to do things I feel ok. Training doesn't prepare you for all the things that can go wrong. If I had it to over again I would ask them to bring out the worst printer and lets train with that one. LOL


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Also yes the Kiosk can print on any color.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

AlisonB said:


> Just checking - is the problem with every needle?
> Have you double-checked your thread path. I have had the thread unwind from around the thread detecting roller (just under the first tension device), and you keep getting a thread break message. It's not that obvious just looking at the thread, you have to make certain it is going around the roller.
> If your needles aren't breaking your timing must be fairly good.
> Not sure what you meant by the thread sticking to the needle plate?


Alison, sorry it took so long. Yes it is with every needle. I'm thinking that it has to be the tension now. I have set the timing on this machine over 20 times. It has to be right. I rethreaded every needle and changed every needle. and it is still the same. One thing I noticed is when I hit the start button the thread really bounces a lot. I tightened both tensions and loosened both tension. I tightened one and loosened the other and vice versa and still the same problem.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

The chances of your tension being out on EVERY needle is small - so maybe it's the bobbin tension. Have you cleaned under the tension spring with a business card to make sure there is no build up of lint.
Have you done a bobbin tension test? Holding the cotton once it's through the tension spring and seeing if it drops an inch or so?
Are you SURE the bobbin thread is in correctly? - it must turn clockwise.
Have you taken off the needle plate to make sure there is no build up of lint there?
Have you managed to get hold of SWF tech support at all?

I'm sure you've probably tried all these things, but maybe there's one here that will help.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks yes I have tried all that accept the way the bobbin is supposed to turn. I thought it was supposed to turn counter clockwise. I guess it depend which way the bobbin case is facing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are looking at the hole in bobbin case, the bobbin will turn clockwise. When you put it into the machine, it will feed counterclockwise. Does your bobbin case have the spring inside? We had better results sometimes removing the spring and increasing the tension slightly with the screw. Have you tried a different bobbin case?

I highly recommend keeping an emergency repair kit on hand, SWF sells a kit with a reciprocator, presser foot, bobbin case and a couple of other things, I forget exactly which... That reminds me, I need to pick up an extra bobbin case...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruben-

I really think its your bobbin.. look in your SWF manual there is a few pages on the bobbin. The drop test and properly threading your bobbin thread. 

Like the ribbon cable on your Kiosk, the bobbin is vital to get a your machine working right.


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know a lot about SWF machines but I have had similar problems in the past on my melco EMT. Sounds like a bobbin detect sensor issue where the machine thinks the bobbin is broken and won't continue. Hope this helps some.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

I appreciate any help I can get. The problem still remains.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is the latest. I was looking at the SWF support website and looked at the bobbin adjustments and other causes of thread breaks. I have the bobbin in right for sure. I was looking at the links under standard machine support and clicked on setting the presser foot. I looked at the video looked at the space from my machine and there was no space. I didn't get a gauge so I used a dime like the video said and am sad to say I still have the same problem.


----------

